# 2005 Outback 23Rs For Sale West Coast



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

We are looking to sell our 2005 Outback 23RS, we did some upgrades 2 years ago including new Maxxis tires, cellular shades, changed tip out drawer to full drawer, added shelving, Max airvent covers, memory foam on two queen beds, 19" flatscreen television, outdoor camper mat dishes, pots & pans etc. Unit also has electric tongue jack, will sell with equilizer hitch and reese dual cam sway. $12,000

Trailer located near Vancouver, BC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Yup. Good luck on selling it at that price. I don't know your trailer, what condition it's in, but I'm guessing that normal ownership depreciation is about 15% a year. I don't want to upset you or make you mad, but my guess would be that a more normal price would be in the $8K to $9K range for one that's in excellent shape.

Have you looked to see what your exact model is selling for on the Internet? Remember asking price is one thing, sell price is usually lower.

But there's another rule in selling: ask high and accept lower, because the other way doesn't work.....

Of course if you're not in a rush to sell it, you may be able to wait for the right buyer to come along - but waiting too long becomes expensive in itself - registration fees, finance fees, storage fees, and insurance fees.


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

raynardo said:


> Yup. Good luck on selling it at that price. I don't know your trailer, what condition it's in, but I'm guessing that normal ownership depreciation is about 15% a year. I don't want to upset you or make you mad, but my guess would be that a more normal price would be in the $8K to $9K range for one that's in excellent shape.
> 
> Have you looked to see what your exact model is selling for on the Internet? Remember asking price is one thing, sell price is usually lower.
> 
> ...


Hi Raynardo,

I appreciate your input, doesn't upset me at all. I spoke with a few dealers here in Vancouver and they seem to think that the price is fair. I also did some research and find that I am on par with what others are selling for. If you have found something that says differently I would love to take a look. I don't want to sit on this thing forever, I would like to sell fairly quickly. If anyone else has some input, would love to hear it...I'm not out to lunch


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, that looks like our old 23RS - even the heater vents are the same! Ours was a 2006 model though. Looks like NADA guides has the trailer with a low retail of $11,200 to a high of $13,500. Good luck.


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> Wow, that looks like our old 23RS - even the heater vents are the same! Ours was a 2006 model though. Looks like NADA guides has the trailer with a low retail of $11,200 to a high of $13,500. Good luck.


SOLD


----------

